# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie blijft weg

## dnieltje

_Hallo, 

ik Had eventjes een vraagje omdat mijn Menstruatie weg blijft.
13 juni 2010 heb ik de laatste pil geslikt, maar ik ben nu nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden.
ik heb daarvoor wel steeds onregelmatig de pil geslikt, je kent het wel ....vergeten en dan weer slikken beetje slordig ik weet het.
ben nu ook van plan om helemaal te stoppen met de pil omdat ik erg veel hoofdpijn etc er van kreeg.

ik Hoef me verder geen zorgen te maken,over zwangerschap want heb verder geen sex gehad.
maar ik zit er wel een beetje over in.
ik heb alleen wel rond 19 juni ongv wat bruine afscheiding gehad,maar verder niet ongesteld geworden.

Wat moet ik nu doen !? toch nog gewoon wachten tot dat ik ongesteld word of toch maar eventjes naar de dokter gaan. 

liefs X_

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Dnieltje,

Het is niet geheel onlogisch dat je menstruatie nu zo raar verloopt. Je bent slordig geweest met de pil, dus je lichaam is het hele ritme kwijt.. Het enige wat je kunt doen is afwachten idd..Ook wanneer je met de pil stopt kun je makkelijk een half jaar amper een menstruatie krijgen, je lichaam moet daar allemaal weer aan wennen. Bij de een gaat het sneller bij de ander. Ik adviseer je dus gewoon om even af te wachten. Mocht je iets écht niet vertrouwen kun je natuurlijk altijd even langs de huisarts gaan.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dnieltje

_Oohw oke , nou dan moet ik maar gewoon blijven afwachten.
Ben je nu wel vruchtbaarder Dan !?_

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Dnieltje,

Vruchtbaarheid is per persoon verschillend, maar je kunt er wel op rekenen dat zonder de pil er idd kansen bestaat op zwangerschap, ik zou je dus ook adviseren om in gevallen van seks een ander soort voorbehoedsmiddel te gebruiken, condooms bijvoorbeeld!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

